# Weekly Competition 2015-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R U' F2 R2 U' R F U'
*2. *F' U' R F2 R U F' U R U
*3. *R U2 R2 F U' F U' R'
*4. *F' R2 F R2 F U2 R' U2
*5. *R' U' R2 U2 R' F2 U F' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 D' F R L2 U R' U' F' L U2 R2 B R2 B U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2
*2. *L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L U L U B D2 L' F2 D U
*3. *L F R2 U D' F' D L' D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D'
*4. *D' F' R2 B D' R' F2 R2 D R B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 B2 U2 D' F2 U
*5. *B2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F U' R' F2 R' B' L R B R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw Uw2 L2 U Fw Rw2 B' L' Uw' R Uw F2 L' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' B' D' R' F2 D F' Rw' B2 Rw2 B Fw' F D' Uw' U' Rw' R' D' U' R' B2 U'
*2. *D B' F' Rw' B Rw' B' D2 Fw Rw2 F U2 Fw D2 L' R2 B F' Rw' U R2 Uw' B U L D F2 D U F' U' L R' U Fw Rw D2 R2 Fw' U2
*3. *R' U Fw' Uw2 U' F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 D' Uw L Rw U F2 L' D2 U R Fw2 R' Fw2 D F L2 F2 D' U2 Fw' F2 R D' U B' Uw' L' Fw Uw2 Rw
*4. *Uw F' D2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw Rw2 D Uw2 U F2 Uw' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' B2 Fw' D2 L F2 Rw' Uw L D' L2 F' L Fw2 F' L' Fw2 L Rw2 Uw2 U2
*5. *R2 B2 Uw' L Uw Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 D U2 F Rw' Uw' U F D' L B' L2 Uw2 F2 D F D B' U2 Fw F R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 B' F' U' L' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Fw' F2 U' Bw' L R B' F' L Lw' Fw2 Dw2 R2 Uw Fw D2 Lw' Rw R' B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw Rw D' Bw2 Dw Rw B' Fw' U Fw' Lw' F2 Dw' U' L2 Rw2 F U2 Lw Fw' F2 Rw R2 B2 Lw R' U Bw' F' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 B2 Dw' F Dw2
*2. *Lw Rw' F Dw' Uw2 U2 F2 D L2 Fw2 F Rw' B2 Fw' L' F' D' Uw' Lw' B Uw2 F L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 D Uw Fw' Lw D Fw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Bw D2 R2 B Bw' D2 Uw U' L Bw' Rw' F' R2 F2 D' Uw L2 B'
*3. *Uw2 Bw Lw Fw' F R2 Dw R Fw D2 Dw2 Uw2 B D2 Dw R' Uw2 Lw' Dw' F Uw' R D2 F2 Dw' Uw2 Lw D' Uw F2 Uw' Rw' Uw Rw' R' Fw' D' L2 F2 Lw Rw2 R' D2 Dw L Fw Dw' Fw R2 Dw2 Rw R F2 D' Dw2 Fw' Uw' L2 U' Bw2
*4. *F2 L2 Fw Lw Uw2 B R' Bw2 R U' R' Uw Lw Rw' Fw' L U' Fw Lw B' L2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw' B' Fw L2 Rw2 R Uw F2 L2 Rw F L2 F Lw2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 B D' Dw Uw Rw' R2 B' F2 Lw' B' Uw2 B U L Dw L' Lw2 D2 Lw2
*5. *Fw Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U Rw2 Uw U2 L' Dw' Fw' Uw L2 Uw B' Rw2 F2 Lw Fw F' D Rw2 Fw' U F' Rw R' B2 Fw2 Uw' B' F2 Lw' Dw' U' B U' Bw' F' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D' Lw' Rw' F U2 B' Bw R2 U' Bw Lw2 Fw Uw2 Lw' Fw D Fw' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 3R2 2R' 3U B 2D2 3U' 2U2 2L 2D' 2L 2D' 3U 2L2 3R' 2B2 3F' F U 2R' F2 2D2 2F' F 2L' 2R' R2 2B' 2F' F2 2U2 2R 2D 3U 2F2 3R 3U2 L 3U 2U2 2L2 R B' 2B' 3F2 U 2R' 2F2 3U2 B F 2D2 2L' 3R' 2U U2 2L U F 2D2 2B2 F2 2U 2F2 2L U' 3F' 3U 2L2 D2
*2. *2B' D 2U2 B' 3U' R2 U 2F2 2D2 2R' 2F 2U' F' L' R2 2D2 U2 L2 2B2 D2 2U R' 2D' U2 2L 3U' 2U2 U' R 2B 2F2 L' B F 2L' 2D' 2U U 3R' 2B 2F' 2D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L B D2 2U' U2 3R2 U' 2R' 2B 2F F' 3R' 2R 2U' 2F' 2U 2R2 2D 2U 2L2 2U' B 2R 2B'
*3. *3R 2D' U' 2R' 2D' L2 2F2 3R U' 2R' 3U2 L F2 L' 2U 3R' 2B2 2D' 3R B2 D2 2D2 2U2 2B2 U 2B' 2F2 F 2D' 3U U2 R' 2D2 3U' R U2 2F' 2D' 2U' 2B 3R' 2F2 R2 F 2L' 3R2 3U' B' 2R' 3U2 L R' 2U' F2 2U' 2B2 L' B2 D 2U' B' 3F2 2F2 2L 2D' 2L2 R2 2D' 2R 2B'
*4. *3R' R U L' U 2B2 2F' 2L' 2R 3F' 3U F R 2B2 R2 2U' B' 2B F2 L2 2R2 2F R 2F F 3U' 3F' 3R' B' 3F2 2F' 3U 2R' D 3U2 R2 2B 2F2 2L 2R 2F' D2 2U B2 2B2 3F2 3R' 2D 2L D' 3U' U 3R2 U L 2F2 2L' 2U U R D2 F' 2U 2L' F 2L R' D L U2
*5. *B2 R' 2U' 2B' 3U 2L D' 2U2 3R2 B2 L 2R 2U' R' D2 3U2 U' B' 3F L' 2R2 D' 2U 2B 3F2 F2 U2 2F2 R2 3F 2F2 R' U' 3R' 3U U2 2B2 3F' 2F2 3R U2 2R2 3U 3F D2 2U 3R2 2F L2 3U2 B U2 L2 D 2U U2 F D' F2 3U' R' F U R U' 3R2 2F 3R2 2R 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 3F D' 3D' F2 3D 3F' 3U2 L' 3B 2L2 F2 3L 2R' 3D 3L2 2R' 3F2 F2 3L2 2B2 3D' 3L' 2D2 2B' 3F 2U2 3F L2 2R2 2B2 F2 2R R2 3F' 2R 2B' D 3D L' 3L 3R' 2R' 2U2 2B' 2F 2L' 2F 2L' D' 3L' 2R' 2D' 3B2 3R' 3B2 D 2F' D F2 3D2 3B' 3F2 2R 3D B' 2R B 3F' 3U B 3R B2 2D' 3R 2D 3L 3B 2F' F 2L2 3D' 2U' L R' 2U L2 3F2 R' U2 F' 2U' 3F' D' 2U' 3R' 3F2 D 3D' 3F2
*2. *D2 L D2 2D2 2F 2L 3B2 L2 2B2 D 2D' B' 3D' 2L2 R 2F2 2D' R2 F 2D' 3D 3U 3F F' D2 2D2 U' 2R 2U' 3B2 2F 3U' L2 3F' D' 2F' 2D' B2 2R D2 2L' R' 2U2 2L2 3R D' U2 L' 3B' 2D' F 3L 2R R2 2F' 3R' 3D' 3U2 3B D 2F2 3L 2D' 3F2 2F' F' D F2 2R D2 2D2 2B' U 3B 2F F 3U2 B U' L 3L' F 2D 3R' 2D2 3B2 R2 2D' B2 L' 2U 2L' 3B 3F2 3R' 3B F 2L2 2U2 3B'
*3. *3F 2L 3F' 3D 2F2 2U 2L' B2 3B L' 3R' R 3D 3B2 2R D 2R U2 L2 2B 3B' 3F2 2L 3D 3B' 2R' 2D2 R2 3D' F' 3R' R2 2F2 2U2 F D 2D2 2B 3R' 2R2 B' 2F' 2L 2U 2F' R' 3B 3F2 3L 2F' 2U2 3F L' 2R' R 3D' 2R 3F 2L2 2U' U2 3L 2B2 D2 B 2L2 R D 3U2 U2 B2 3F' L 2L 3L 2F F2 R2 3U2 L' D2 B2 3R2 2B 2F 3D2 3U2 3F' 2L' R' F U 3B' 3F' F 3L' 2U 3F 2L' 2R2
*4. *2D' 2L' B 2U 3B' 2F' 2U2 2R2 2F' U2 2R' 2F 2R2 D' F U 3F2 L 2L 3R2 B2 3U U 3L2 3F' 2D 3D 3B2 2D2 U L 2L' 3L' U2 2L' D 2L2 R B 3R2 3D B 3F 3D2 3R 2F 2L' 3F2 3U2 2U' 2B2 R' 2U2 B2 2B' 2F2 3R' 2U' 3R2 R' 2B2 3B2 D' 2D' 2U2 3R2 D2 2U' U' 2L' 3L' R2 3U2 2B2 L2 3R' 3F' D U 3L' 3F 2F 2R 2F 2R' 3B 2F F D L' 2R 3U 3R' F2 2D L B' F 2L2 B
*5. *L2 2L 3U L' F' D' 3F2 2D2 3L B 3B2 2U2 2F2 2D 3D' R 2B 3B 2U' 2L 2F 2D2 2L' 3L' 2R' D 2D 3L2 3B2 3D' L' 2D 2F D 2F U 3L' D2 2U2 U' B2 3F' 2L2 2F2 2L2 3F' F' 2D R2 3D' 3F2 3U2 3L' D' B2 L 2B' 2F 2L 2D2 U' 2B' D' U 3B2 3U' L2 2L' 3R' 3F 2R2 2D' 3B' 2R' 3F L 3L2 3B' 3F2 3L' 2D 2F 3U2 B2 U 2F' 3L 3F' D B' 2F2 3D' 3R' 2B' 2F' F2 R2 2B2 F2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 R U' F R2 U' R2 U
*2. *U' R' U F U2 R U F2 U'
*3. *R F R' F' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 L' D' U2 F' R2 U' L2 F U'
*2. *B D2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' U' L R D B L U2 L' F
*3. *D' U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U B D F' U B' D' B D2 R' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F R B2 L Rw' Fw U' L2 F L2 Rw2 Fw' F' D' L2 B Fw2 D Uw' U' R F' Uw Fw2 F' D' B2 Fw R Uw2 R U' Fw L' D F2 Uw' U'
*2. *B2 F' Rw' R2 D2 L Fw2 F2 Rw Fw L' F D' R F L' F Rw' Uw2 Rw' B' U B2 Uw' B2 F' L' Fw' F2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 Fw Uw R' Uw Rw' U2
*3. *U Rw2 R' Uw B' D2 R2 Fw2 F L' F2 Rw Fw Uw' Fw' R F2 D2 Uw' Fw2 L' F2 L R2 F L2 Rw' R2 D2 B' Fw2 U2 R D U' F L R' Fw L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Uw' Bw' L' Rw2 B Fw2 F2 D U2 L Lw Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw F L' Lw Fw' R' B2 Bw' F Rw2 R B' Dw2 Fw Uw2 B' R2 Bw' D2 U' R2 Dw R' Uw' Lw' U2 B2 F2 Lw' Bw' Lw' D2 R' Bw' Fw' L' Dw R' Uw B Fw2 R F Rw2 Uw'
*2. *R' Bw' F2 Lw2 F2 L D F Dw L' Lw2 D' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L R B Bw2 Uw2 B Dw2 Lw Rw U Rw2 Bw U L2 U' B2 R' F D B2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 U Bw2 U B Bw' L B Bw R2 D Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw Bw2 Uw' Rw' Dw2 R2 F' L F'
*3. *Dw F Dw2 F' Uw Fw D L B2 F Lw2 R2 B2 F Dw2 U B' U2 Rw' Uw Rw' Bw' Dw U Bw2 U Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 Rw U' R2 U' R2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Bw D' Dw2 R D' Uw L' R2 Dw' R2 Bw' Rw D Rw' B' Uw Bw2 Fw D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2L 3F 3U L2 B 3F L' U2 2B' 3F 2F' F' 3R' D' B D B 3F 3U' 2R2 R' 3U L2 B' 3R 2U 2R' B2 2B 3R 3U' B 3R 2R2 2F2 D' B2 F2 R' 2D' 3F 2L2 2R' R2 3F 2F U' 2F U2 R' B U' 2B F2 2L' 2D 2U2 F 2R 3U2 B2 U R' 2U' R 2F' F' 3R R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B2 2B R' 2F D2 L D' 2D2 3U2 3L D2 3R 3U2 R2 2B2 3B' F2 3L2 3B2 2F2 L B2 3U2 U' 2B L' 3L2 D2 3D 3U' 2U' 2B L' B' 3F' F' D2 2D U' 3R 2D R2 B' 3L' 2B 3F F D' 3U2 2R F 3L 3F2 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U' U L 2B2 3U2 2B 3F 2D' 3B2 3D 3B 2R2 D 3L B2 3B' D 2D2 3L 2D 3D2 3U 2U 3B2 2R2 3U B' 3F2 2U' 3F2 3D' 3L2 2R2 2D 3L' 3U' 3L2 3F L' 3L' 2D2 L' 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F U' L B R F' R' F U2 R U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2
*2. *R' B2 D' F D' F2 L' D B' R2 U2 D2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 L'
*3. *L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 U' L' R F R2 B2 D' U L' B2
*4. *U L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' U L' B D R' U' R2 U2 B2
*5. *D L' B U2 R' B U F2 D F2 D2 L' F2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2
*6. *D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R D' B' D' F2 D2 L' U F2 R'
*7. *R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 D2 R' U' R B U' R' D2 B' F2 U
*8. *B D2 B D2 R2 D2 F U2 B' U2 F2 L' D' B' R F' L2 D F2 R2 F'
*9. *D' F2 L2 R2 D L2 U R2 D' R2 D' L' U2 B R D2 B' R2 B U' F2
*10. *L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 B D L' U F' L2 D2 U2 L D2
*11. *B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B' R' U L F2 D2 L B F2 L'
*12. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 F' R2 F L' U2 B R' B2 U2 B' U' L' R'
*13. *D R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D U R' D L2 B F' U' B R2 D L'
*14. *U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B F' R' F R2 D' F U2 R' U F' R2
*15. *D' L2 B2 D U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B D R B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U'
*16. *U' F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' F' L F' U F'
*17. *L2 D F U L F2 L2 F' D' R' L2 D2 B L2 F U2 B' R2 F2 D2
*18. *U F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' L' F2 D' R' F2 U' F D L R'
*19. *U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F2 R' D' F2 D' L2 D2 L D' B' U
*20. *F2 D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 R2 F U2 R2 U' L B2 L2 D' U F L B2 R2
*21. *D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 L U2 L' F2 U2 F R' D' L' D' B2 D2 B' L
*22. *D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L U' L D2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 F' U2
*23. *D2 R B' U' R2 F U' R' L U R2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' L' B2 U2 R'
*24. *L2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' U' B' R F' L' D' B2 F D2 B
*25. *F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L' F' U' R'
*26. *U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U L' F' D2 B F L F2 D B
*27. *B R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F D R' D' F2 L' R' D F' L2 R'
*28. *L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 U B2 L' U' B' L F2 L F D F' R'
*29. *B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B U R B2 D' R' U2 R U2
*30. *D R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L B' D B2 R F U B R D2
*31. *F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 R' U' L' U' R2 B' U' F L D
*32. *U2 F' U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R' B2 D L2 B' L D L' D U
*33. *R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' D2 B' D' U2 L' D' R U' F2 U F R'
*34. *U B U R L B' L B2 D' F L2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D L2 D'
*35. *B2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' F' R2 U' F L' R2 U' F U
*36. *L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D2 R F D2 L2 F U2 F2 U F' D' R
*37. *R2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 U2 B2 R F D' U2 L D2 U R' U' R2
*38. *B2 L2 B D2 B' F' D2 L2 R2 F2 R' F D' B L2 U2 L F' D2 B2
*39. *L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R U' B D2 L2 R' U L2 F2 R
*40. *D U B2 U' L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B R U R2 D' R' B D' R2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B U2 R2 F D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 L F D' R' F2 D2 R' U' B D2
*2. *D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 U L' D R' B2 D2 F U2
*3. *L2 B2 F2 U2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 U F' L' F' D2 B' F R2 U2
*4. *L2 B' F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F' R' U' L2 F2 R2 F R B U2 F'
*5. *B D2 F' L2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' B' F' L' B2 D F' U' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U R2 B2 U' F D B2 L2 D2 R' B F' D2 U'
*2. *U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D U' L' B U2 L D B2 U F' D L F2
*3. *B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U L2 U' B' D' B L U2 B2 L B' F2 L
*4. *B R U R' L' B' R2 U2 R' D' F2 D' F2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2
*5. *B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' R2 F2 U L2 R2 F' U' F U' F' D' B' R D2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L F2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 L' B2 R' B' L2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 F
*2. *U F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' R' U' F2 U2 B' F2 R'
*3. *R2 U R B L F' R F D F' B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U'
*4. *R U2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F U R' U' R D2 B U2 F2
*5. *F' U B2 D' L2 F U' D L B2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 R U2 L' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' U F' U2 L' U' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F2 R U' F' R U2
*3. *D U2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B R F U' F2 L2 B' D2 L2 R' D
*4. *B U L R U2 Rw' B' U L2 Fw' U L2 B' U2 L2 D Uw2 U2 L D' U2 R Fw' D2 U L2 R Fw' Rw2 D Uw' U' Fw' D2 U2 R Uw2 Fw R D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2 R' F
*3. *L2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' F D' R2 B R' D' B2
*4. *Fw2 R Uw L2 Uw2 U2 L2 U F' Rw Uw2 U F D U Rw2 Uw' U' L' Uw B2 Fw2 L Rw F' L2 R Fw' L' Rw' Fw L2 D2 U F2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw B'
*5. *L Rw' Uw2 Fw' L U2 Lw' Dw2 Rw' F2 Lw2 B R2 B' Uw R2 F Dw2 Uw' U' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw' B' D Dw' L' U2 Rw' R' F' R Bw' Fw2 L Lw' Rw B R' Bw2 Uw R Dw2 L R2 B2 Uw' Lw2 D' Uw U Bw' F2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B U L' B' U' B l b'
*2. *U L' R' L U' R U B' l' b'
*3. *R U L R L B L B R' l r' b' u'
*4. *R U R U L' U R' B l' r' b' u
*5. *U' B U' B R' U' B r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (-3, -4) /
*3. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (2, 0) / (-5, 4)
*4. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (2, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5)
*5. *(4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D R D L' U' R' U' D U' D' U'
*2. *D' R' D R' D' U R U' L' R' U'
*3. *R' U' L R U' R' L U' L' D' U'
*4. *R D L U R' U R' D U D' U'
*5. *L U D' U R D' L D U' D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 20, 2015)

*2x2BLD: * 47.44[21.49], 37.65[12.92], 17.15[8.40] = *17.15*
*3x3BLD: * 1:15.36 [30], 1:31.18 [40], dnf [1:53/51 just slipped in exec] = *1:15.36*
*4x4BLD: * 6:33.41 [3:21], dnf [4E], 5:46.64 [3:05] = *5:46.64* 
nr 1 slow exec, only a short recall pause. 
*5x5BLD: * 16:38.78 [11:42], dnf [15:15 2X], dnf [15:29 total mess] = *16:38.78*
oh so slow memo (I've just seen Roman memo a 7x7 faster ), still sub-5 exec. 
*6x6BLD: * DNF [40:12 / 25:51] a mess
*7x7BLD: * DNF [59:42 / 30:50] probably only a faulty B-move
*Multi:  11/13 = 9 * in 56:22 (memo 40:42 min)
One forgot to execute parity and one two-flip

*3x3: * 29.37, 26.95, 34.34, 39.02, 28.97 = *30.89* good but several errors. #2 put a f2l-pair in wrong slot. #3 forgot an oll alg.
*4x4: * dnf, 6:02.48, 7:10.91, dns, dns = *dnf* done bld
*5x5: * 5:16.98 (ouch), 4:41.36, dns, dns, dns = *dnf*
*7x7: * 16:07.86, dns, dns, dns, dns = *dnf*
*Mega: * 12:32.87, 14:11.96, 12:21.91, 10:24.03 (PB), 13:03.01 = *12:39.26*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 20, 2015)

*2x2*: 3.62, 3.08, (3.07), 3.74, (4.23) = *3.48*
*3x3*: (11.01), (12.93), 11.27, 12.19, 11.75 = *11.74*
*4x4*: 58.28, (54.96), (DNF(20.47)), 1:04.76, 1:03.83 = *1:02.29*
*5x5*: 2:03.43, (2:03.57), 1:53.68, (1:51.29), 1:55.54 =* 1:57.55*
*3x3 OH*: (32.28), (21.76), 26.94, 26.35, 24.11 = *25.80*
*Megaminx*: (2:02.16), 2:02.73, 2:05.82, 2:03.78, (2:27.17) = *2:04.11*
*Pyraminx*: (3.54), 4.07, 4.28, 3.58, (4.49) = *3.98*
*Square-1*: 29.47, 21.70, (20.60), (1:32.44), 34.64 = *28.60*
*Skewb*: (12.01), 14.26, 13.15, 15.95, (16.13) = *14.45*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 21, 2015)

*2X2X2:* (5.40) 7.28 8.26 (11.54) 11.24 = *8.93*
*3X3X3:* 31.18 25.90 (24.45) (36.62) 32.59 = *29.89* // Roux
*4X4X4:* (1:47.02) (2:03.47) 1:50.83 1:56.02 1:52.62 = *1:53.16* //Nice.. close to comp PB


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 22, 2015)

*3x3: *15.73, 15.89, (14.24), (20.70), 14.38 = *15.33*
*3BLD: *DNF DNF 4:07.49 [2:40.xx]
First full 3style success.


----------



## Puggins (Jan 23, 2015)

2x2: 7.52, 8.42, 8.64, (9.17), (7.27) = 8.19
3x3: (19.26), 19.59, (24.35), 21.13, 19.53 = 20.08
4x4: 1:58.13, (1:42.03), 1:53.04, 2:10.85, 1:44.12 = 1:51.76
Pyraminx: 14.77, (11.79), 17.79, 16.87, (20.90) = 16.48 
2x2-4x4 Relay: 2:22.29
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 4/4 28:42.64


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 24, 2015)

2x2: 4.02, 4.15, (5.31), 4.32, (3.67) = 4.16
3x3: 11.57, (15.74), (10.05), 13.73, 11.96 = 12.42
2bld: DNF(40.67) 28.05, 22.23 = 22.23
3bld: DNF(1:21.55), 1:13.60, DNF(41.08) = 1:13.60


----------



## Myachii (Jan 24, 2015)

2x2 - 5.99, 7.23, (4.84), 6.90, (7.58) = 6.71//First 2x2 ao5 of 2015 lol
3x3 - 17.42, (19.38), 16.80, 16.76, (14.98) = 16.99//Sub-17 
4x4 - 1:09.71, (57.69), 59.74, (1:15.30), 57.69 = 1:02.38//Illuminati confirmed?
5x5 - (2:11.36), 2:01.67, 2:00.82, (1:54.17), 1:57.91 = 2:00.13//So close to sub-2 
6x6 - 4:42.65, (4:59.67), 4:54.60, 4:19.66, (3:59.14) = 4:38.97//PB Single,  Just barely sub-4
7x7 - (6:31.66), 7:11.42, 6:48.13, 6:52.40, (7:45.24) = 6:57.32//PB Single, Mo3 and Ao5 
3BLD - 
3OH - 41.40, (35.77), 42.26, (42.78), 41.81 = 41.82
2-3-4 Relay - 1:31.04
2-3-4-5 Relay - 3:49.28 
Clock - (26.24), 24.38, 24.26, 23.86, (23.54) = 24.17
Magic - 
Megaminx - 4:08.25, 4:28.51, 
Pyraminx - 11.81, 10.93, (15.79), 11.61, (8.16) = 11.45//The 3rd solve had 4 tips to deal with 

1x1 - 0.28, (0.32), 0.27, 0.30, (0.24) = 0.28 //Lol


----------



## Whizzie (Jan 24, 2015)

*2x2:* 23.49, 22.78, 30.34, 13.08, 24.06 = *23.44* New 2x2 for Christmas ^.^ Moyu Lingpo
*3x3:* 1:01.88, 51.06, 56.03, 59.34, 50.50 = *55.48* New 3x3 the other week :3 YJ Guanlong
*Pyraminx:* 23.03, 31.83, 33.14, 20.79, 21.15 = *25.34 *


----------



## DuLe (Jan 25, 2015)

*333*: (19.83), 15.81, (13.90), 19.69, 17.26 = *17.59*
*222*: 5.61, (7.84), (5.45), 5.87, 6.49 = *5.99*
*444*: 1:16.80, (1:33.38), 1:27.15, 1:19.80, (1:15.99) = *1:21.25*
*333 BLD*: (2:33.74), (2:57.23), 2:25.45 = *2:25.45*
*PYRAM*: (6.26), 5.90, (4.72), 5.73, 6.15 = *5.93*
*MINX*: 2:58.37, (3:06.52), 2.42.27, 2:36.33, (2.09.36) = *2:45.66*
*SQ1*: (1:39.66), 1:26.84, 52.94, 1:13.66, (49.72) = *1:11.15*
*666*: 5:46.82, (5:40.85), 5:44.73, 6:07.01, (6:44.44) = *5:52.85*


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2015)

*3x3:* 14.63, (17.88), (13.88), 14.49, 13.89 = 14.34
*4x4:* 57.30, 55.62, (53.89), 57.99, (1:03.64) = 56.97
*5x5:* 1:34.82, (1:31.82), (1:42.99), 1:39.92, 1:40.28 = 1:38.34
*6x6:* (2:56.03), (3:58.32), 3:16.10, 3:06.39, 3:16.70 = 3:13.06
*7x7:* (4:49.03), 4:37.60, 4:36.72, (4:27.96), 4:38.89 =4:37.74
*OH:* 30.04, 32.19, (32.27), 30.00, (25.87) = 30.74
*Megaminx:* (1:52.81), 2:00.60, 2:10.67, 2:08.65, (2:17.88) = 2:06.64

Heh not bad for no practise.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 27, 2015)

Results of week 04: congrats to Cale, Daniel Wu and riley

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.14 stevecho816
 2.79 AndersB
 3.22 riley
 3.48 Daniel Wu
 3.88 pdilla
 3.91 pantu2000
 4.16 SirWaffle
 4.22 giorgi
 4.31 bh13
 4.98 Newcuber000
 5.06 alexxela
 5.15 Cale S
 5.31 gj Cubing
 5.33 sneaklyfox
 5.40 CyanSandwich
 5.49 thatkid
 5.99 DuLe
 6.22 Schmidt
 6.71 Myachii
 6.90 ickathu
 7.00 LostGent
 7.03 Kenneth Svendson
 7.12 daryl
 7.23 Ordway Persyn
 7.79 bjs5890
 8.19 Puggins
 8.47 Mike Hughey
 8.93 MarcelP
 23.44 Whizzie
*3x3x3 *(33)

 10.39 riley
 11.74 Daniel Wu
 11.96 AndersB
 12.42 SirWaffle
 12.59 giorgi
 13.01 sneaklyfox
 13.86 pdilla
 14.20 bh13
 14.34 Dene
 14.67 Newcuber000
 14.70 typeman5
 15.33 Sir E Brum
 15.72 Cale S
 16.43 gj Cubing
 16.47 Tx789
 16.99 Myachii
 17.46 CyanSandwich
 17.59 DuLe
 18.05 daryl
 18.51 pantu2000
 18.60 Kenneth Svendson
 19.08 thatkid
 19.09 Perff
 19.64 ickathu
 19.98 cubess
 20.08 Puggins
 21.12 Schmidt
 21.42 Mike Hughey
 22.05 Ordway Persyn
 28.72 Bubbagrub
 29.89 MarcelP
 30.89 MatsBergsten
 55.48 Whizzie
*4x4x4*(19)

 48.57 riley
 49.73 AndersB
 56.97 Dene
 1:00.65 pdilla
 1:02.29 Daniel Wu
 1:02.38 Myachii
 1:05.87 sneaklyfox
 1:07.66 giorgi
 1:11.71 thatkid
 1:16.69 Cale S
 1:17.36 ickathu
 1:21.25 DuLe
 1:22.58 Newcuber000
 1:22.59 Kenneth Svendson
 1:28.55 Schmidt
 1:29.52 Ordway Persyn
 1:51.76 Puggins
 1:53.16 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:38.34 Dene
 1:57.55 Daniel Wu
 2:00.13 Myachii
 2:16.26 ickathu
 2:26.69 Cale S
 2:34.42 pdilla
 2:37.16 bjs5890
 2:46.68 Kenneth Svendson
 2:48.32 Ordway Persyn
 3:02.99 CyanSandwich
 3:23.96 sneaklyfox
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:13.06 Dene
 4:38.97 Myachii
 5:14.34 Ordway Persyn
 5:52.85 DuLe
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:37.74 Dene
 6:57.32 Myachii
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 25.74 giorgi
 25.80 Daniel Wu
 28.49 sneaklyfox
 30.74 Dene
 32.97 Newcuber000
 33.68 pdilla
 36.27 thatkid
 39.12 Kenneth Svendson
 41.82 Myachii
 43.85 pantu2000
 49.83 ickathu
 56.30 Schmidt
 57.06 Bubbagrub
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:33.17 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 6.02 stevecho816
 7.39 Cale S
 17.15 MatsBergsten
 17.92 Mike Hughey
 22.23 SirWaffle
 39.38 Schmidt
 DNF Bubbagrub
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 40.65 riley
 40.78 Cale S
 1:13.60 SirWaffle
 1:15.36 MatsBergsten
 1:23.30 Mike Hughey
 1:47.09 thatkid
 2:22.42 AndersB
 2:25.45 DuLe
 4:07.49 Sir E Brum
 5:38.08 Bubbagrub
 DNF Schmidt
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:46.64 MatsBergsten
 5:49.12 riley
 DNF Cale S
 DNF thatkid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:38.18 Cale S
16:38.78 MatsBergsten
 DNF bjs5890
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

30:24.23 Aleman
 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

9/9 (21:19)  riley
11/13 (56:22)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (28:42)  Puggins
12/23 (57:39)  CyanSandwich
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:20.08 pdilla
 1:31.04 Myachii
 1:36.22 sneaklyfox
 1:43.03 Newcuber000
 1:43.50 thatkid
 1:45.56 daryl
 1:48.05 Kenneth Svendson
 1:57.70 Ordway Persyn
 2:04.43 Schmidt
 2:22.29 Puggins
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 3:49.28 Myachii
 4:08.34 pdilla
 4:23.54 Kenneth Svendson
 5:46.78 Schmidt
*Magic*(1)

 3.27 Schmidt
*Skewb*(10)

 5.36 Cale S
 7.89 daryl
 9.24 Tx789
 12.28 gj Cubing
 13.02 pantu2000
 14.45 Daniel Wu
 16.03 bh13
 16.65 Ordway Persyn
 16.85 Newcuber000
 23.37 Schmidt
*Clock*(3)

 12.11 daryl
 17.35 Schmidt
 24.17 Myachii
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.98 Daniel Wu
 5.92 ickathu
 5.93 DuLe
 6.19 bh13
 6.81 sneaklyfox
 6.87 daryl
 7.64 pantu2000
 7.70 Cale S
 8.19 Tx789
 8.34 gj Cubing
 8.99 Newcuber000
 11.41 CyanSandwich
 11.45 Myachii
 12.76 Schmidt
 16.48 Puggins
 18.28 Ordway Persyn
 25.34 Whizzie
*Megaminx*(6)

 2:04.11 Daniel Wu
 2:06.64 Dene
 2:37.58 Cale S
 2:40.72 ickathu
 2:45.66 DuLe
12:39.26 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(4)

 28.60 Daniel Wu
 33.98 Cale S
 1:11.15 DuLe
 1:25.05 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

24 TheDubDubJr
24 okayama
25 Kit Clement
30 Cale S
32 Bubbagrub
34 Mike Hughey

*Contest results*

193 Cale S
157 Daniel Wu
139 riley
131 MatsBergsten
122 Myachii
119 pdilla
113 CyanSandwich
113 sneaklyfox
109 Dene
96 AndersB
94 Newcuber000
91 DuLe
89 giorgi
84 ickathu
78 SirWaffle
77 Schmidt
77 thatkid
73 bh13
72 Kenneth Svendson
71 pantu2000
63 daryl
60 gj Cubing
54 Ordway Persyn
45 Puggins
44 Mike Hughey
42 Tx789
41 stevecho816
33 Sir E Brum
32 Bubbagrub
26 typeman5
21 alexxela
19 bjs5890
16 MarcelP
16 okayama
16 TheDubDubJr
16 Aleman
14 Perff
14 Kit Clement
12 cubess
11 LostGent
10 Whizzie


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Awe, My Pyraminx and 2-3-4 times didn't enter (._.)
any chance you can include them late? I remember some of the times, the ones I don't for sure the endings I'll end with .99.
Pyraminx (Wasn't necessarily in this order): 10.27, 7.70, 7.99. 8.99, 9.99.
2-3-4: 1:43.03 (I definitely remember that one because it was really good for me)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 28, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Awe, My Pyraminx and 2-3-4 times didn't enter (._.)
> any chance you can include them late? I remember some of the times, the ones I don't for sure the endings I'll end with .99.
> Pyraminx (Wasn't necessarily in this order): 10.27, 7.70, 7.99. 8.99, 9.99.
> 2-3-4: 1:43.03 (I definitely remember that one because it was really good for me)



Ok, those results are added now


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 28, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ok, those results are added now



Thanks  my internet was slow so I was having problems putting my times into the website.


----------

